# Why is it worse at night?



## butterfly (May 11, 2010)

My DR is consistently worse at night and much better during the day. Does anyone have any theories on this? I think it's either the light change or the medications I'm taking wearing off (cymbalta + lamictal).


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Because... you're scared of the dark!!







jk

It's worse for _me_ because I'm tired. Exhausted, sometimes! I went on a school trip to Spain spring break, and my friends complaining of feeling "out of it" and how "everything looks weird". They forced us to stay up for almost 3 days... I was in another world then.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Mine used to be way worse at night because I felt very depressed, my depression is kinda gone now so I feel the same troughout the day. Night brings peace, time to think about stuff, which is something we shouldn't have, time to think. Being busy is a must in our lives, atleast until we manage to break this habit of constant obsessive thinking, and that's my theory on worse symptoms at night


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Ok for me, everything has to do with contrast. Contrast and proportion. When the sun/light is out the light is more diffuse across surfaces. bounce light fills things in. There are less harsh massed blacks and "pin" lights or "highlights" . At night you get a lot of high contrast, like an xmas tree. Car head ligths, street lights etc.. are all really bright with dark background. So for me the light sensitivity and light trailing goes bonkers. Tons of people hate driving at night, including people who probably don't have any DP/DR but just have eyes that are wore out.

At night is when I tend to be more alone with my thoughts and noticing all the contrast going on. Bright computer monitors. even LEDs around my house are bright. The darker their sourrounding is the more glare and doubling effect they get... especially Green. I know, something is strange. Like Guitarpwner said it just seems like something more than DP/DR. Like I hit my head or something.

So yeah, night driving sucks. Night time kinda sucks. Your eyes are also a bit more worn out by night and so After Images are crazy.


----------



## butterfly (May 11, 2010)

Interesting. Thanks for the replies. It worse when I'm out at night doing something social. The other night I was at dinner with a friend and it was really, really bad - hadn't been that bad in a while. I think I had waited too long to eat, plus I had a beer. I wonder if low blood sugar contributes. What about alcohol - is that a no-no?


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Mine is just worse sometimes and better at others. Its different almost every hour. It use to be that it was worse in the morning and got better at night. Now it almost just seems random like if its worse in the morning its better at night or if its worse at night it will be better in the morning etc. However It seems like I am over all better at night when I am home relaxing and keeping it off my mind. Plus the light really bugs my eyes now...


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah it could be a light thing. For me looking at the computer screen shrouded in darkness all around it is a little weird and makes my dp worse. It could be that we are more tired at night and maybe more depressed than usual.

I still wonder about a theory that I had involving a chemical that is produced in the brain called DMT (dimethyltryptamine). It's produced when we are asleep and has something to do with dreams as well. Since dp/dr is so dream-like maybe it's got something to do with DMT...especially more at night when we are tired and ready to go to sleep. I also wonder if this chemical is being produced all the time which is causing our dp. Maybe it was turned on as a response to stress to make the stress seem unreal and dreamy as a defense mechanism and hasn't shut off properly yet. Just a theory.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

For me, my DP is better at night. The bright light really makes my DP worse.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> For me, my DP is better at night. The bright light really makes my DP worse.


Same. It takes me like all day to get adjusted to the exhausted dream-state feeling and by night time I'm ok, I could stay up late. But the lights do fuck with me.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Minerva8979 said:


> Same. It takes me like all day to get adjusted to the exhausted dream-state feeling and by night time I'm ok, I could stay up late. But the lights do fuck with me.


It must be something with the sun rays or something. because at night i feel i can see more clear.


----------



## zigman (Dec 31, 2017)

For some reason I feel way better and more calm at night time than day time, sadly summer is coming up and it's gonna be night time somewhere around 10 pm


----------



## London (Dec 23, 2016)

For me - bright light is ok - night is ok as well.

What gets me the most is the time between light and dark when it starts to get darker.


----------

